# RGB in CMYK umwandeln



## djendless (23. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen

ich habe in Fireworks ein Bild gemacht. Natürlich in RGB da leider Fireworks ja kein CMYK kennt. Dazu habe ich 2 Graustufenbilder zusammen gefügt und über _Farbton/Sättigung...Kolorieren_ eingefärbt. 
Nun muss ich dieses Bild aber in CMYK haben für den Druck. Und da beginnt nun mein Problem. Wenn ich es in Photoshop in CMYK umwandle wird natürlich erstmal die Farbe anders. Also versuche ich es wie im Fireworks mit _Farbton/Sättigung...Kolorieren_ wieder herzustellen. Aber ich bekommen ein nicht annähernd so blaue Farbe hin wie im RGB Modus. Das gleiche Ergebniss ist übrigens auch wenn ich die Graustufenbilder von Anfang an im Photoshop bearbeite.
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand dieses Bild gleich mal umwandeln und dazu schreiben wie er das gemacht hat. 
Habe wirklich schon mehrere Tage damit verbracht und nach Lösungen gesucht. Ich schaffe es nicht. Aber es muss gehen oder?  

Leider sieht man es hier nicht so gut da die Dateigrösse beschränkt ist. Würde natürlich die Original-Datei schicken wenn es jemand möchte. ist allerdings rund 3600x3200 Pixel Gross!


----------



## Alexander Groß (23. Februar 2006)

Hallo, ich bin zwar nicht der Fachmann in Sachen Druckfarben aber soweit ich mitbekommen  habe hat man im CMYK Modus weniger leutende Farben als im RGB Farbraum.

Könnte eventuell der Grund sein warum du es nicht hinbekommst.

Alex


----------



## AKrebs70 (24. Februar 2006)

Wenn Du dich mal mit den einzelnen Farbmodellen auseinander setzt, wirst Du erkennen das es nicht so einfach geht. Darüber hinaus ist auch das was Du auf deinem Bildschirm siehst eh nicht farbverbindlich.
Das beste wird sein Du gehst zu der Druckerei deines Vertrauens und lässt Dich von ihm aufklären da Du wohl um ein Schmukfarbe nicht drumrum kommen wirst.

Axel


----------



## oscarr (24. Februar 2006)

Naja, für den Anfang sollte es reichen wenn man sich mal mit Farbseparation beschäftigt. Dazu gibtes bestimmt doch auch noch Tutorials im Netz. Gab mal ein schönes Videotutrial hier aber ich glaube das hat den Webspace verlasssen ;( 

Zusätzlich noch ein gut kalibrierter Monitor und die richtingen Farbpofile in Photoshop und die Unterschiede zwischen RGB>CMYK solllten sich in Grenzen halten.

Der Tipp sich mal an die Druckerei z uweniden ist natürlich auch nicht vekehrt. Evtl. helfen die auch dabei oder haben nen Druckertreiber für Dich der die Sache ein wenig "sicherer" macht.


----------



## AKrebs70 (25. Februar 2006)

oscarr hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dazu gibtes bestimmt doch auch noch Tutorials im Netz. Gab mal ein schönes Videotutrial hier aber ich glaube das hat den Webspace verlasssen ;(



Die Videotutorials von Martin sind nur umgezogen.
Und zwar hierhin.


----------



## oscarr (25. Februar 2006)

AKrebs70 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Videotutorials von Martin sind nur umgezogen.
> Und zwar hierhin.



Genau!!  das _CMYK Wandlung _meinte ich. Mir war nur der Link dazu nicht direkt bekannt.


----------



## cdpanic (26. Februar 2006)

HI!

Da ich täglich das problem sehe wenn ich Bilder in RGB bekomme und sie dann in CMYK umwandeln muss kann ich dir gleich sagen das du das Blau so wie du es da hast nicht im CMYKcode hinbekommen wirst!!

CMYKfarben sind einfach matter als RGB da ein "normaler" Drucker diesen "Leuchteffekt" nicht hinbekommt!

Ich würd mich jedoch im Photoshop etwas spielen! Ganz einfach mit Selektiver Farbkorrektur, Helligkeit und Kontrast und dann noch mit Variationen wenn du willst kannst du mir auch das Bild schicken und ich kann dir vielleicht etwas weiter helfen 


LG


----------

